# Hip Dysplasia treatment options



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I posted a long while back that my beloved Pele has HD "severe" in one hip and the other is fine. He is now three and is showing signs of pain after being very active - training, etc. He is not lame in the least when moving around the yard, running or doing training, but shows more activity intolerance and lying down slowly and getting up slowly. I give him dasuquin and ester C daily and gave him rimadyl recently when he was very sore after four days playing with my neighbor dog (boarded for three days when I was out of town). The problem I see is that structurally he is long and quite lean and just cannot develop the muscle mass needed to support the joint even in the most stringent conditioning. I have done PT on him and we continue to strengthen at home and train.
95% of the time he seems fine, but I do moderate his activity a lot. 
So I need to rethink my options. I dont want to retire a three year old work-crazy drivey dog from schutzhund, nor do I want to see him suffer.

My thoughts have been to see a specialist and get more information.

I know a total hip is spendy, but maintaining with pills, supplements, and maybe shots is also spendy and he still may have pain
How have others dealt with HD in their working dog when they start showing signs of pain?
Is the only option to retire them from schutzhund, agility, etc after a total hip?

I keep telling myself not to worry, let Pele decide, besides its just one hip and not both (thank god)


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, there is lots that I just wouldn't let him do. Drive or no drive, pain is pain. Rimadyl long term can be deadly. Have you tried Adequan? Definitely wouldn't do agility. Can't imagine jumping this dog. When my dog started to show pain, I retired her. Back then we didn't know about Adequan. Before the hip replacement, I would try the Adequan but realistically, I would give up the idea of training. I watch dogs doing bitework training and there is a lot of stress on the hips working the decoy. Jumping, even though the impact is on the front, they are using the rear as well, would be out of the question. Can't imagine A-frames feel that great for him either. 

T


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah, my experience with HD is that around this age you may start to see signs or rather evidence of the condition that you may not have previously observed. Typically, this is when remodeling of the joint is taking place and while the joint quality will progressively continue to change over time, this particular period of often considered to be one of the more difficult ones excluding the last stage in the dogs life. 

I maintain my dogs in lean condition, however those with HD were kept at a just slightly underweight condition - I think most people would be surprised by the difference 3-5 lbs can make on a dog with HD. I also supplemented heavily, used Adequan (Tramadol/Rimadyl sparingly later), and most importantly kept the dog moving. 

However every spring and winter, the dog did occasionally experience a bit of a set back (period of about 3-4 wks) due to reduced physical activity; although in less severe climates this can be avoided. Engage the dog in regular, but low impact activity (swimming, sandy beaches, dirt trail work at a moderate pace, etc) and if you have access to a boat or means of working on core strength/balance and general conditioning then certainly do so.

Something I've noticed about pelvic muscle mass is that there is a genetic correlation which is not necessarily representative of the actual physical conditioning of the dog. I've had dogs with severe HD with well muscled rears and ones not well built despite otherwise being very active. The dog I had with the most severe hips also had a larger length to height ratio yet was reasonably well muscled (see below) and without x rays it was otherwise nearly impossible to detect tells concerning the condition of his hips. 

I wish you luck with your dog.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

A teammate has an older dog with pretty bad arthritis and gives her turmeric as an anti-inflammatory. It contains a mix of natural cox-2 inhibitors (think meloxicam). It seems to be working well for her.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I would get a new dog.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

For Daniel: Yeah Getting a new dog will satisfy my desire to train in high impact dog sports but does nothing to help manage the dogs current health situation which was the question I posed in the original statement.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> .... the question I posed in the original statement.



IMO, Terrasita, Nancy, and Nicole have posted some valuable info.


Have you seen this?
http://www.caberfeidh.com/Adequan.htm

Are you doing the basics, including fish oil (with the vitamin E needed when you give oil supplements), and some combo of the oral GAGs?



NSAIDs are potentially very dangerous (and yes, potentially deadly) for dogs. They are also potentially givers-back of quality of life. It's a careful decision, and not one to make as lightly as I've seen it made (including by vets, who sometimes prescribe it without going over the warnings or even doing the baseline bloodwork).

If you do go the NSAID route, please post (or PM me) first so I can give you the links to material about what to do _before_ an NSAID for probable long-term protocol is given, as well as what to watch for, when to stop and call the vet, and how to test regularly during the protocol.



ETA
I'm not a health professional.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah, depending upon your resources stem cell therapy might be something else to consider. It isn't all that well known about by most people but it might enable you to continue working your dog without needing to consider a procedure as invasive as the THR (if you find that's eventually your only option). 

I checked into this about 8 years ago. At the time the procedure was about the same cost as a THR, without the down time and it offered what appeared to be better than good expectation/outcome for a working dog. The problem I ran into was the same as anything in this remote state. Resources for newer medical procedures/techniques aren't readily available up here so traveling out was my only option. 

http://www.valuvet.com/stem_cell_therapy.html


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I would get a new dog.


What an absolutely, insensitive, stupid statement ](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah,

At 3 years' old there is the possibility of "hip replacement". I know nothing of this that I could advise you of unffortunately.

However, Nicole is right. I would leave off all jumping and Schutzhund exercises which can only worsen the situation. Mild exercise such as tracking can satisfy a dog's drive.

If I find some literature about HD, I will post it.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

One of my sheepdogs has mild bilateral HD and I also keep him very lean and he is a dog that is naturally well muscled.

I personally would investigate hip replacement surgery, I think it can make a huge difference if the dog is the right candidate for it. I will investigate this option for my boy if the need ever arises and would keep him in the work that he loves.

Like any orthopedic surgery there are always risks attached, but having had dogs that have had TPLO cruciate surgery and surgery for elbow dysplasia with outstanding outcomes, it is something I always consider. 

Obviously I always explore the non surgical options first but will go the surgical route if I think the outcomes are worth it.

I do know someone that had stem cell therapy on her dog but she had it in conjunction with major elbow surgery for ED to realign the joint. There was a lot of arthritis in the joint. She thought it helped the first time but not so much the second time and she said there is a long down time after the injections.

I think where there is a structural problem that is causing the problem it would be a big ask for stem cell therapy to sort that out on its own.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Well I made an appointment for a rehab vet to look at him again next week. She does do adequan injections. After that I will see an orthopedic surgeon and see waht he says so I can formulate a better plan. No more Schutzhund for the foreseeable future. Damn. Because he is such a strng dog with beautiful obedience and bitework is fantastic. He is a lot of pain today. Lethargic. Not eating. Went to vet today because he was lethargic this am and refused to eat. He was tossing and turning last night and could not get comfortable in laying down or standing or sitting. Poor Pele! I thought he was bloating so we went to vet. Everything looks good. She feels it is his hip causing such pain that he wont eat, and is lethargic. He is very sad. right now.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> What an absolutely, insensitive, stupid statement ](*,)


Maybe Daniel meant get another dog to compete with but keep (or maybe re home? ) the one with the bad hips ? NO WAY a dysplastic dog should be jumping. Hip Replacement has an 80% chance of living a normal life. Normal is NOT doing meter jumps on a regular basis.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Well I made an appointment for a rehab vet to look at him again next week. She does do adequan injections. After that I will see an orthopedic surgeon and see waht he says so I can formulate a better plan. No more Schutzhund for the foreseeable future. Damn. Because he is such a strng dog with beautiful obedience and bitework is fantastic. He is a lot of pain today. Lethargic. Not eating. Went to vet today because he was lethargic this am and refused to eat. He was tossing and turning last night and could not get comfortable in laying down or standing or sitting. Poor Pele! I thought he was bloating so we went to vet. Everything looks good. She feels it is his hip causing such pain that he wont eat, and is lethargic. He is very sad. right now.


When I suggested once to a vet friend that my dog was a bit of a drama queen about injuries, her response was, "Dogs don't fake pain". This sounds like some serious pain that needs to be addressed. 

I'm currently suffering from a knee injury. If I had a night that left me tossing and turning and unable to get comfortable, I would be reaching for some T3s.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sarah, what you are describing certainly would concern me. Understand though that while I have had a number of dogs that were radiographically dysplastic not one ever limped, yelped, or expressed symptoms other than having difficulty getting up from a sit. In fact, all of these dogs easily did miles of trailwork, sometimes as many as 10 miles + in a given day without any negative setbacks.

Some dogs have a lower pain threshold than others in which case a more aggresive approach is necessary to care for them. The dog I considered for stem cell was a dog with a torn ACL. I expect that this is a lot like treating people, everyone responds a bit differently and sometimes relief is found in unexpected ways.

And Leslie, welcome to my world. Not my knee but my back and it sucks.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I had a hip replacement done on a dog many years ago. It worked out well, the dog was pain free. When he was healed, I stuck to low impact exercises for this dog, he loved swimming more than just about anything. 

Regardless of whether you do a hip replacement, drug therapy or any other kind of therapy, chances are you are going to have to find something for this dog to do that won't hurt.

Like has already been said, take the dog tracking, long tracks, lots of articles, lots of turns, changes of terrain, things that challenge him mentally will help exhaust him physically. Hell, get his FH2 and also do AKC tracking. Difficult tracks are just the ticket for a high drive dog who needs to find low impact stuff to do. 

Swimming is very good too.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I had a hip replacement done on a dog many years ago. It worked out well, the dog was pain free. When he was healed, I stuck to low impact exercises for this dog, he loved swimming more than just about anything.
> 
> Regardless of whether you do a hip replacement, drug therapy or any other kind of therapy, chances are you are going to have to find something for this dog to do that won't hurt.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add that Legend is also great in conjunction with Adequan.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

It is always difficult. I have a beautiful high drive cattle dog with elbow dysplasia. Surgery was great and she hasnt limped since. I did some agility with her without the contacts, but even though she seems sound I retired her at age 4 despite the fact that she was a fantastic dog to run and train, we now do RallyO and if I could I would also track with her.

Herding is another option. I know a few dogs with HD that herd with no problems. I also know of dogs with hip replacements that have continued on in agility, but these were light Border colllies.

However sounds like you need to sort the pain out first.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> ....He is a lot of pain today. Lethargic. Not eating. Went to vet today because he was lethargic this am and refused to eat. He was tossing and turning last night and could not get comfortable in laying down or standing or sitting. Poor Pele! I thought he was bloating so we went to vet. Everything looks good. She feels it is his hip causing such pain that he wont eat, and is lethargic. He is very sad. right now.


As others have said, dogs instinctively hide pain (weakness); I would think that this dog is in extreme pain, and I'm glad you got a rehab/ortho appointment.

Lethargy, inappetence ..... not good. You were right to get to the vet asap.

JMO, of course.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maybe Daniel meant get another dog to compete with but keep (or maybe re home? ) the one with the bad hips ? NO WAY a dysplastic dog should be jumping. Hip Replacement has an 80% chance of living a normal life. Normal is NOT doing meter jumps on a regular basis.


It is difficult when you are passionate about a sport and your really good potential young dog is diagnosed with this sort of thing, especially if you have gone to lengths to check out the lines and the parents. I have been there on several occassions as have others. 

My choice is always to keep the dog and deal as best I can with the situation. In my mind rehoming a dog that requires serious medical attention is not an option for me. It can make it very difficult when you have a restriction on the number of dogs you can legally have. 

I guess people have different views on this but if your dog is much loved as mine all are I deal with the situation as best as possible, although it does make it frustrating at times. Some people find it easier to move on.

Wishing Sarah the best in her consultations and hopefully finding a solution for her dog.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Well I made an appointment for a rehab vet to look at him again next week. She does do adequan injections. After that I will see an orthopedic surgeon and see waht he says so I can formulate a better plan. No more Schutzhund for the foreseeable future. Damn. Because he is such a strng dog with beautiful obedience and bitework is fantastic. He is a lot of pain today. Lethargic. Not eating. Went to vet today because he was lethargic this am and refused to eat. He was tossing and turning last night and could not get comfortable in laying down or standing or sitting. Poor Pele! I thought he was bloating so we went to vet. Everything looks good. She feels it is his hip causing such pain that he wont eat, and is lethargic. He is very sad. right now.


 
To me this is suffering and I wouldn't put a dog through it. I had a dog dysplastic in all four extremities and mainained her without obvious pain. At some point, you make a decision regarding quality of life.

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sara Waters said:


> It is difficult when you are passionate about a sport and your really good potential young dog is diagnosed with this sort of thing, especially if you have gone to lengths to check out the lines and the parents. I have been there on several occassions as have others.
> 
> My choice is always to keep the dog and deal as best I can with the situation. In my mind rehoming a dog that requires serious medical attention is not an option for me. It can make it very difficult when you have a restriction on the number of dogs you can legally have.
> 
> ...


I think what Daniel is referring to is there is no way to continue this dog in any sport. He didn't say get rid of the dog. I wouldn't rehome either. How do you give someone else a tremendous vet bill and management bills. Supplements aren't' cheap. Ongoing Adequan, rehab visits, etc. aren't cheap. I don't rehome dogs as a rule. If I couldn't keep him reasonably comfortable without further endangering his life [Rimadyl], then I have to make the tough decision to put him down. I don't know what hip replacement surgeries go for these days but I'd imagine several thousand and I still wouldn't work the dog beyond swimming/conditioning and maybe tracking as Susan said. Research: tumeric, white willow bark, boswellia and devils claw/yucca as anti-inflammatories. Also I don't know the amounts in Dasaquin but Next Level [horse product] is probably one of the best assimilated GAG products. I've done Ester C in 2000--5000 mg.

T


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I think what Daniel is referring to is there is no way to continue this dog in any sport. He didn't say get rid of the dog. I wouldn't rehome either. How do you give someone else a tremendous vet bill and management bills. Supplements aren't' cheap. Ongoing Adequan, rehab visits, etc. aren't cheap. I don't rehome dogs as a rule. If I couldn't keep him reasonably comfortable without further endangering his life [Rimadyl], then I have to make the tough decision to put him down. I don't know what hip replacement surgeries go for these days but I'd imagine several thousand and I still wouldn't work the dog beyond swimming/conditioning and maybe tracking as Susan said. Research: tumeric, white willow bark, boswellia and devils claw/yucca as anti-inflammatories. Also I don't know the amounts in Dasaquin but Next Level [horse product] is probably one of the best assimilated GAG products. I've done Ester C in 2000--5000 mg.
> 
> T


Daniels statement was open ended, it could be interpreted anyway you choose.

THR is expensive surgery no doubt about it and I would guess at least few thousand at minimum, but it can have exceptional results as I have seen on occassion but is not appropriate in every scenario. 

It is a tricky one best worked through with a specialist vet that you can trust. I have had a friend put her dog down when she simply couldnt afford the surgery, to end his pain and that was her choice and a fair one in her circumstances. 

If my boy needs a THR he will get one and I was fortunate that he was one of 2 dogs I insured as a pup but hopefully it can be avoided. With my ED girl I just suck it up and live in the knowledge that she could have been one of my best trialing dogs, but surgery was the best thing I ever did for her. 

I give cartrophen (similar to adequan I think) shots on a regular basis. Dont know if they help but my ED, HD and cruciate dogs are all pretty darn good despite their fairly hectic lifestyle. 

I dont give any other supplements. I have before but didnt notice any difference at all when I stopped.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "I keep telling myself not to worry, let Pele decide, besides its just one hip and not both (thank god)"

i hard a hard time trying to figure out if you really meant this. i hope you didn't and i REALLY hope you don't let Pele decide.

believe what you want, but there is no machine or vet on the planet that can measure K9 pain levels. 
- as Connie said dogs mask ALL pain. it IS GENETIC....NO relation to people pain, which you should already know 
- building up muscle mass won't make the severe HD go away either
- the dog's quality of life should be the only consideration imo, but what HE wants to do probably shouldn't be considered at all, unless it is low impact.
- plenty of ways to keep a dog motivated that don't involve jumping, lunging, fast turns; etc ... you just have to make a "lifestyle adjustment" for him while you keep monitoring the joint, which would seem hard to do without periodic radiography 
- good luck ... being a high drive dog will of course just make it harder, but if you give him away, please email me so i can hate you online //lol//


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Pele is not going anywhere, not getting rehomed, etc. For Rick Smith -- those statements were some of random thoughts in my head that occur as I deal with denial. I realize I am the one with a pre-frontal cortex to make any decisions on his activity. I hope to have some more information in upcoming weeks and month on how to proceed and manage non-surgically or surgically.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just wanted to add that something touched on lightly before by someone else is crucial: movement. Smooth gentle frequent movement. Nothing else can get the synovial fluid moving through the affected joint(s).

I have had many, and right now have two, seniors with OA. 

Both have heating pads (PM me if you'd like dog-heating-pad info; please DON'T USE PEOPLE HEATING PADS, and do leave un-heated room in the bed for the dog to be off the pad completely if desired), which I forgot to mention above. 

Both have frequent range-of-motion exercises. The older one gets passive R.O.M. exercises twice a day. Both get several walks on ground with "give" (grass or sand) every day. If I could swim them, I certainly would.

The main point is that warm joints, moving frequently and smoothly, will go a long way toward keeping synovial fluid moving through, transport nutrients to and waste from the cartilage, and also unclench the surrounding muscle. Also, the muscle around the joint(s) will be kept stronger, to support the troubled joint.

Of course, this is just support around treatment, not treatment. But it's important.

JMO!


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

This is not an advertisement but I'm having knee issues (indisciplined youth) having knee replacement now other knee causing me to reduce number of dogs owned and able to train :-({|= but what I recently found is relief through Moxxor that helped within 72hrs & I'm a doubter thinking great placebo! But it reduces inflammation. Main ingredient is "green lip muscles" I think I saw one when I use to drink! So inflammation is the enemy so it would help dogs also....


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

It's all proprietary, of course so I'm not sure how I'd get the info...


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Pele is feeling much better today. Went back to the vet this afternoon to follow-up on pain and not eating. Lots of gas in tummy - this may be the source of his pain and not the hip at the moment. Has started eating more again and is quite chipper compared to the last 2 days. When they are in pain its sometimes difficult to determine what is bothering them. Pele is putting weight on the leg normally and is less restless. So what ever I am doing for the moment is working. Now to get him to poop!

Interestingly the vet told me that sometimes pain can cause the gut motility to slow down and in turn cause constipation (which appears to be the diagnosis at this time). 
For Terrasita - yes it appears from the context of my posts that Pele is suffering, but vet has determined the current pain situation is a manageable medical issue with his gut and not so much the hip. Once this gut issue has resolved, we can formulate how much pain the hip is truly contributing to his overall health. Plus this has been 2 days of significant pain compared to pain obvious on other occasions. If he has been exhibiting this pain for days , weeks, months on end then yes, further discussion is needed for me to make a final decision on his life. Things are looking more normal right now so I am very happy about that.
I will likely get a new pup in the future but 2 dogs is enough for my resources right now.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this link is VERY detailed and comprehensive ..... and evaluates the GLM that i think Steve was referring to :

https://www.doria.fi/bitstream/handle/10024/29625/assessme.pdf?sequence=1


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

My mother used to give her old cattle dog a green lipped mussel based product called Walthams Mobility Support.

I had a dog once that had a permanent limp from a fractured coronid process FCP in her elbow and I found swimming kept her very fit and strong and reduced a very pronounced limp to something that you could only really see if looked very hard. At the time I lived near a beach and because she was such a super high drive dog she would swim after her disc for as long as I threw it. She wasnt a candidate for surgery as it was determined the removal of the process in her case could make things worse. 

If you can access a pool or lake or area of flat water it is probably one of the best ways to keep the joint lubricated, supported and burn large amounts of energy safely.

Sometimes it just takes time to sort out what works and what is likely to be in the dogs best interest and what the dog might be capable of. 

Good luck with Pele. I know quite a few dysplastic dogs out and about competing in various sports (although not the protection sports as we dont have those here). 

It does take extra work to keep them fit and healthy and they need to be closely monitored for change. Honestly I watch my dusplastic dogs so closely I am intimately acquainted with their gaits and can detect extremely minor changes.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Along the same lines of what others have said about using green lipped mussel, Glycoflex (Vetri-Science) was one of the supplements I used for nearly a decade. 

http://www.vetriscience.com/sellsheets/Glyco Flex Classic.pdf

I would both recommend and use this product again. In fact of all of the supplements I used, even over Adequan, this was the product that seemed to offer the best balance for the dog I was targeting at the time.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sara Waters said:


> .... I give cartrophen (similar to adequan I think) shots on a regular basis. Dont know if they help but my ED, HD and cruciate dogs are all pretty darn good despite their fairly hectic lifestyle.


As far as I know, Cartrophen Vet is still not available in the U.S. (Cartrophen, of course, is not to be confused with Carprofen [Rimadyl], an NSAID.) Yes, it's like Adequan,* as far as I know.

Scroll down to #2 here: http://dogaware.com/health/arthritis.html (This is Mary Strauss.)

I see here that green-lipped mussel extract is one of the glycosaminoglycans (like glucosamine).




ETA: http://dogaware.com/health/arthritissupps.html#glucosamine





* 
http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/k9geriatrics.24.html
(Scroll down to the two paragraphs that start with "Disease-Modifying Osteoarthritis Drugs")

http://www.caberfeidh.com/Adequan.htm


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

rick smith said:


> this link is VERY detailed and comprehensive ..... and evaluates the GLM that i think Steve was referring to :
> 
> https://www.doria.fi/bitstream/handle/10024/29625/assessme.pdf?sequence=1


Compare glycoflex and perna mussel. By itself for dogs with HD, I consider it pretty mild. Along with other agents, possibly helpful. As for the suffering, and gastrointestinal issues, I think you had better look at the issue with Rimadyl and know that GSDs have pretty sensitive GI systems and can set up for bloat [toxic gas] in a heartbeat. Perhaps the lining of his stomach is irritated. Have had a vet prescribe Rimadyl for a dog I bred and people called me with symptoms. I told them to rush to ER. Dog died on the way. Before calliing me they had taken the dog back to the vet who increased the Rimadyl. Its deadly stuff especially when combined with stupidity. You have to do constant bloodwork to monitor systemic effects. I would never use it for anything. Bottom line, I wouldn't work this dog as I said when it first came up in anything impacting the joints. I can't imagine schutzhund and agility given his diagnosis. Connies pos on the passive range of motion, swimming, etc., walking on the right surfaces--grass are all spot on and the limit of what I would do with him. Huge to me is the surface he sleeps on. I actually have a tempurpedic pillow I bought at Sams for one of my old dogs. They make those egg shell core pillows with heat. I thought Susan had a good idea with the tracking.T


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Nutro makes an all natural joint treat for dogs using Green Lipped Mussels from New Zealand. They are Greenies Joint Care Treats. I use them on my 10 year old Rottweiler Bandit. Bandit went from having trouble with standing up to being able to get up better, stay out side longer and walk around. I may work for Nutro, but I have seen first hand how they do work in obtaining some more mobility for Bandit.

They contain 1,000Mg Glucosamine and 1,000Mg Chondroitin. I give him one in the morning and do some light massaging on his hips and light stretching. 
If you wish, contact me for the FAQ's on them or the research performed by the Waltham Pet Research Facitlity and I can give you the link. 

I wish you the best with Pele and pray you find a solution for him. Even though my guy Bandit is old I still feel what you are going through.

Connie is correct in that dogs do not show pain like we do. In a pack they would be at the bottom of the pecking order so to maintain their place, they hide pain. When they do show it, they may be hurting more than you actually think.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

A friend of mine whose dog had severe ED and pain also had a problem with rimadyl and I think she had to use Tramadol for awhile. I think after some experimentation she found that Gabapentin worked well.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

If you use Adequan. The Equine stuff is cheaper.


----------

